# Fulfillment needed including custom apparel manufactured



## JSTNTME (Oct 21, 2014)

I am wondering if anyone can help me in here. I am starting an athleisure/lifestyle brand of clothing. I am looking for fullment houses that can screenprint,Direct to garment print, help with designs,print hang tags and ship to me. I am also looking for a fashion/graphic designer as well. If there is more information needed i can provide. Thanks in advance 
Justin


----------



## JSTNTME (Oct 21, 2014)

I was asking here to see if there were anyone on here that does this. If I can give business to someone on the community I would like that but ya I started searching before I posted here. Mods delete post...


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Have you looked on PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

We can offer you all of the above, 

shoot me an email and we can discuss [email protected]


----------



## JSTNTME (Oct 21, 2014)

Send you email now


----------

